# legalzoom.com/trademark ?



## mikkel99 (Dec 2, 2010)

has anyone use legalzoom.com for a trademark for a label or saying etc. if so how was it ?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't think you want to miss with that!...One of the lead attorneys for OJ Simpson, Robert Shapiro, is one of the lawyers that founded legalzoom.com I think you might open yourself up to some attention you don't want....Talk to an IP attorney FIRST!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

I used LegalZoom for my first trademark, but then realized I could just file them myself. So I did my own through the USPTO website for my other trademarks.

I think the only real value is that they perform a thorough search to make sure your mark doesn't conflict with existing marks. But here's the down side... the LegalZoom reps that you deal with during the process cannot actually give legal advice. This is because the reps are not licensed attorneys. So all they really supply is the search results. It's still up to you to decide whether to proceed with your trademark application.

As for the actual trademark application... if you can fill out the LegalZoom questionnaire, you can fill out the USPTO application. It's the same info. So unless you absolutely need the search results, you can probably file your own application.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

oops.... Thanks Tim for getting my foot out of my mouth... I totally misunderstood the OP's question.....that is what I get for my eyes reading faster than my brain!


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Yes I have used them and it is very helpfull when starting out. if you are unsure of something they can answer your questions in a way that does not bind them to any legal issues as mentioned above. not sure why OJ s case would come up when your doing business but ok. ive never had anyone ask me who did my trademark when im doing business. LegalZoom is also a fractio of the cost of doing business with a direct filing attourney. I say go for it for your first time out you will learn alot from them and they will guide you in the right direction as far as what you should be filing for and why before you make a commitment with them.


----------



## mikkel99 (Dec 2, 2010)

cool thanks i found a attorney to do it for 850 but legalzoom is 500


----------

